# Help with OEM iPod adaptor!



## puzman (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
new to this forum. I just purchased a 2006 Jetta GLI, and had the OEM iPod adaptor installed (using the CD changer port). The problem i'm having is that when I try to use "shuffle play" (i.e. disc 6), it will shuffle songs only if I've preset the iPod to "Shuffle" and THEN plug it in to the dock. However, the songs stop shuffling as soon as I manually advance the track (using either steering wheel or head unit controls). It then insists on playing through all songs in the same order, every time. It does this with either a 30G iPod video, or my iPhone 3G. When I unplug the iPod and look at the Menus, "shuffle" has then been turned off! Is there any way to fix this (short of buying a new iPod adaptor?)
THANKS!


----------

